
Linux Performance in some benchmarks halved after recent security changes - rkwasny
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-415-x86pti&num=2
======
danieldk
This is already on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16057288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16057288)

